
Chenjiandongx/oscar: Next generation building tool for nothing - kiyanwang
https://github.com/chenjiandongx/oscar
======
Svenstaro
Really cool to see this posted here! I'm the author of the "original" "tool"
this is based off of [0]. Frankly it feels a bit weird to have something
rewritten in Go when it was originally written in Rust. It's not usually the
direction it goes. :D

[0] [https://github.com/svenstaro/genact](https://github.com/svenstaro/genact)

~~~
ceocoder
This is really really cool, ever since The Matrix (a standalone movie with no
sequels) was released, I’ve enjoyed that green vertical gibberish
screensavers, this is even better than that. And re: Rust -> Go, if it helps
I’m happy to rewrite it back to Rust :)

